# Anyone want to travel?



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

.


----------



## TangoTiger (Jul 12, 2012)

1


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I love to but I'm too poor.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

TangoTiger said:


> I had always thought about it myself but I really don't have the money to do it at the moment, I did before but I was too scared to travel by myself. I even got my passport and all of my shots. I tried to get an old friend to go but he never put the effort into it. I've been across the border a few times, only cause I live so close and I went to Iraq but didn't get to see much there. I was so close to the Spiral Minaret too and never even got to see it. Whenever I have the money again I'd love to travel or at least get away from this place. I've always wanted to go to Australia.


That's where I'm at now, too. I have my passport and money saved, all ready to go, but am too afraid to go alone. No one I know is able to go because of their jobs, but luckily (or not) I don't have a career yet that is stopping me. I want to do it now before life makes it impossible for me to, it's such a small window of time. I'd be happy to do it on a strict budget if you ever get the means.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I love to but I'm too poor.


Backpacking, my friend!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ahh, doing it the Hippy way! Catching a lift with strangers and roaming the country on foot! Sounds crazy! I would join...after I swin across 3000 miles of ocean!


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Ahh, doing it the Hippy way! Catching a lift with strangers and roaming the country on foot! Sounds crazy! I would join...after I swin across 3000 miles of ocean!


Well, I don't know about that lift thing, I do value life.  I got a car for the USA part, the backpack is for Europe where they actually like public transportation.  And get swimming!


----------



## TangoTiger (Jul 12, 2012)

1


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I sent you a message regarding my whereabouts. 

And I think it's a great idea! We'd have to learn to be independent and take risks all the while knowing we are with someone who understands our hesitation.


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

Would be sick to go somewhere like alaska


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I agree!


bg09 said:


> Would be sick to go somewhere like alaska


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

i always wanted to do this, but this bloke is broke...seriously broke i couldn't afford. I am planning to go to LA (currently in Ohio) for about a week within the next week or two tho


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

YAHSAVEmePLEASE said:


> i always wanted to do this, but this bloke is broke...seriously broke i couldn't afford. I am planning to go to LA (currently in Ohio) for about a week within the next week or two tho


Broke? Nooooooooooo. cry:cry
PS. Where in Ohio?


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

broke and no car = impossible


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

ooh Id love too! 
but unfortunatly, Im from estonia so its too far away 
and my boyfriend probably wouldnt want me to go either haha.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

BrookeHannigan said:


> ooh Id love too!
> but unfortunatly, Im from estonia so its too far away
> and my boyfriend probably wouldnt want me to go either haha.


Estonia is no problem! 
And he'll live!


----------



## Monnet (Sep 17, 2010)

Great idea, Amanada. I've had the travel bug for awhile, and was planning on going to Europe this year but bailed since I had no one to go with. I've rescheduled for Summer (Northern Hemisphere time) 2013. What countries do you want to visit?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I will travel one day, and I am sure I will be faced with the same dilemma. I am doubtless I'll have no one to go with.


----------



## angiemarie (Dec 26, 2011)

I am in cincinnati on occasion to visit my best friend, buuuut I travel a lot and think your idea is pretty awesome. Keep me updated


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

i would love to travel, but i really dont know anyone my age who wants to take road trip or just visit another state.

by the way have you checked out http://www.travbuddy.com/ ? they find matches for you if you need someone to travel with


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I think this is a really good idea. I would love to go on holiday but don't have anyone to travel with. So why not pair up, just so we are more comfortable in restaurants etc, and don't feel so self-concious.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Golly, luckily I have one friend I can travel with, we usually go on a camping trip once a year. I'd like to travel over seas though, like New Zealand, Japan, Germany, Norway.... I might be going to Alaska next year with my father, hopefully. I've always wanted to go there.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Am I the only bumpkin on this forum who doesn't really care all that much about traveling? The only places I'd be interested in checking out are other parts of Canada.


I'd rather spend my money on more important things like beer, clothes and junk-food.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Monnet said:


> Great idea, Amanada. I've had the travel bug for awhile, and was planning on going to Europe this year but bailed since I had no one to go with. I've rescheduled for Summer (Northern Hemisphere time) 2013. What countries do you want to visit?


Since it's my first time to Europe, I'd really like to hit all the majors, both Eastern and Western. I'd kind of like to start in Ireland and work my way around to Italy. I'm okay staying in the big cities and taking day trips out because I'll return for more in depth travel to the cities I fall in love with. But really, I'm open to anything. Message me if you wanna talk travel.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> I will travel one day, and I am sure I will be faced with the same dilemma. I am doubtless I'll have no one to go with.


When do you think this will be?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

angiemarie said:


> I am in cincinnati on occasion to visit my best friend, buuuut I travel a lot and think your idea is pretty awesome. Keep me updated


Hey girlie. Where do you travel? I'm going to send you a message about it!


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> I think this is a really good idea. I would love to go on holiday but don't have anyone to travel with. So why not pair up, just so we are more comfortable in restaurants etc, and don't feel so self-concious.


Exactly! I know I'm capable of going alone but it'd be nice to have someone as almost a "back-up" so we can figure things out together.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

sociallyawkward85 said:


> i would love to travel, but i really dont know anyone my age who wants to take road trip or just visit another state.
> 
> by the way have you checked out http://www.travbuddy.com/ ? they find matches for you if you need someone to travel with


I know the feeling. I'm in the same spot. You should message me about this, I'd love to visit more of the USA with someone. & I've tried that site, but I guess you have to pay for results. Is it worth it?



Haunty said:


> Golly, luckily I have one friend I can travel with, we usually go on a camping trip once a year. I'd like to travel over seas though, like New Zealand, Japan, Germany, Norway.... I might be going to Alaska next year with my father, hopefully. I've always wanted to go there.


You are lucky! And Alaska will be a blast.



JayDontCareEh said:


> Am I the only bumpkin on this forum who doesn't really care all that much about traveling? The only places I'd be interested in checking out are other parts of Canada.
> 
> I'd rather spend my money on more important things like beer, clothes and junk-food.


Lol - I know more people like you than I know people like me who want to explore. There's nothing wrong with that. Everyone has different interests.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I always want to travel more than I have, especially in the States. I've been as far south as Mobile, Alabama and as far north as Montreal, Canada but never been past the Eastern time zone.

Overseas, I've only visited Cambodia because of family/relatives.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

foe said:


> I always want to travel more than I have, especially in the States. I've been as far south as Mobile, Alabama and as far north as Montreal, Canada but never been past the Eastern time zone.
> 
> Overseas, I've only visited Cambodia because of family/relatives.


Same here, ugghh! I need to get West of Ohio!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Well I travel up to Bali quite a bit - if any of you ever want to visit just give me a yell. - I'd be happy to show you around.

Will most likely be going up again in October for the Writer's Festival in Ubud.
It's a beautiful place and very cheap .


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I desperately want to be able to travel. Backpacking around Europe would be amazing. But what stops me is I have no one to go with. As much as I'd love to be able to travel on my own, I simply can't do it. 

I live in PA. The most I've seen is NYC briefly and it was so exciting lol. It just makes me want to travel more. 

It would be scary to meet-up with a stranger to go traveling but honestly, I'm willing to do anything to travel.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Monroee said:


> I desperately want to be able to travel. Backpacking around Europe would be amazing. But what stops me is I have no one to go with. As much as I'd love to be able to travel on my own, I simply can't do it.
> 
> I live in PA. The most I've seen is NYC briefly and it was so exciting lol. It just makes me want to travel more.
> 
> It would be scary to meet-up with a stranger to go traveling but honestly, I'm willing to do anything to travel.


Let's do it! I'm not scary, I promise! I have lots of family in PA, too.


----------



## Idgie (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd love to travel more. Almost anywhere really.


----------



## PauloTheHouseElf (Aug 22, 2012)

I just went train-hopping in Europe last month. Hopefully this thread still exists next summer!


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

don36 said:


> Well I travel up to Bali quite a bit - if any of you ever want to visit just give me a yell. - I'd be happy to show you around.
> 
> Will most likely be going up again in October for the Writer's Festival in Ubud.
> It's a beautiful place and very cheap .


How cool! Thanks for the offer!



Idgie said:


> I'd love to travel more. Almost anywhere really.


I'm going to get in touch with you, haha.



PauloTheHouseElf said:


> I just went train-hopping in Europe last month. Hopefully this thread still exists next summer!


That is so cool, I'd love to do that. You should tell me more about it.


----------



## isaacoomber (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes, i want to go with you but i am already planning a trip with my family..Nest time.

Thanks,
http://www.waterton.ca/waterton-accommodations.cfm


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

missamanda said:


> I've checked the travel group and also the groups for Ohio and haven't come upon much info on this.


They have Travel Group section on this forum? Are you referring to the Gatherings section? If not link please!


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

tk123 said:


> They have Travel Group section on this forum? Are you referring to the Gatherings section? If not link please!


Here you go: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/travel-addicts-anonymous-320/ This is what I meant.


----------



## flagg lives (Aug 28, 2012)

have fun everyone tell us about it! : )


----------



## space alchemist (Jul 26, 2012)

You should come to Australia, because of Kangaroos and shrimp on the BBQ's.


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

christ, i desperately want to explore more of europe but my (only) friend NEVER wants to go anywhere outside england. he's really boring when it comes to travel. i need to save up some cash.


----------



## xxguitarplayinxx (May 21, 2010)

I'd be interested. I have a vacation next month with no real plans to go anywhere. PM me if you'd want to do something here in the States.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 28, 2009)

TangoTiger said:


> Do you also think that traveling with someone else that has SA would be a good idea? I'd like to think that I could be really relaxed and comfortable around someone else with SA but at the same time I worry that both of us would just be too scared to talk to the other and the entire trip would just be really awkward.


I have travelled a lot of time with strangers without SA. It was awkward  
Never travelled with someone with SA. I guess it wouldn't be easy for me. But at the end of day I wouldn't feel guilty


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

I thought this thread said "Does anyone want to TIME travel..." In which case, my answer is "yes," I want to go back to 1982, to the day my parents met and stop it from ever happening.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

[email protected] the horn dogs who replied to this thread, you guys know you want to do more than travel :rofl


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

space alchemist said:


> You should come to Australia, because of Kangaroos and shrimp on the BBQ's.


I love Roos! But your spiders are outrageous.



Brightington III said:


> I've always wanted to travel around Europe, but I'd be too nervous to go anywhere, haha. I did go to Vietnam a few years ago on my own; it was an amazing experience, but a little lonely. Beautiful place though.


I don't really have much interest in going to Vietnam, but that's awesome you did it on your own! You can do anything now! Message me if you ever want to talk Europe plans.



yellowpages said:


> christ, i desperately want to explore more of europe but my (only) friend NEVER wants to go anywhere outside england. he's really boring when it comes to travel. i need to save up some cash.


You're so close to it all. I'm jealous. 



xxguitarplayinxx said:


> I'd be interested. I have a vacation next month with no real plans to go anywhere. PM me if you'd want to do something here in the States.


I already have a vacation planned for next month.  Any chance you could go abroad sometime?



Solomon's Tomb said:


> I thought this thread said "Does anyone want to TIME travel..." In which case, my answer is "yes," I want to go back to 1982, to the day my parents met and stop it from ever happening.


Hmm, well, time travel would be badass too.



Sam1911 said:


> [email protected] the horn dogs who replied to this thread, you guys know you want to do more than travel :rofl


Nu uh!


----------



## drunker (Sep 6, 2012)

i am from europe...slovenia precisely xD if u come to eu pm me we can meet up xD


----------



## Idgie (Jan 7, 2009)

missamanda said:


> Here you go: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/travel-addicts-anonymous-320/ This is what I meant.


I didn't know about this group. Thanks for the link. I also PM'd you. I think it would be great if some of us could travel together. With SA I think it would be so much easier to travel in a group with people that understood you.


----------



## Idgie (Jan 7, 2009)

Octavian said:


> I have travelled a lot of time with strangers without SA. It was awkward
> Never travelled with someone with SA. I guess it wouldn't be easy for me. But at the end of day I wouldn't feel guilty


Same here.


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

okay this isnt real


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Doomed said:


> okay this isnt real


Umm, what's not real?


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

I've always wanted to go to Europe, probably will someday  to bad your 7 years older then me would make it kinda awkward.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicks485 said:


> I've always wanted to go to Europe, probably will someday  to bad your 7 years older then me would make it kinda awkward.


Yeahhhh, I'm an old fart.


----------



## usna (Oct 24, 2011)

If you guys every show up in brazil, let me know!


----------



## usna (Oct 24, 2011)

Couple years ago I always dreamt of backpacking through Europe. Imagine that, my own Grand Tour! But, alas, as my depression sinked in, I lost all will and realized I'm just a spoiled and high maintened kid who won't even use public bathrooms.


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

missamanda said:


> You're so close to it all. I'm jealous.


living in the eu certainly has its perks! i'm jealous of the continentals, they're surrounded by so much culture and diversity.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

missamanda said:


> I've checked the travel group and also the groups for Ohio and haven't come upon much info on this. I'd love to do some serious travel and I'd like to do it with someone else with SA. I think it'd be an awesome way to work through it. I don't even know if this is the right place to ask about groups or anyone who would like to meet up and travel, but if you wanna, let me know.


This does indeed sound like a good way to get over SA. What part of OH are you in?


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I did some travelling in Europe this summer and it was really fun although I was on my own so it did get a bit lonely at times. However, if people are going together I'm sure you will enjoy it even more.

If you are passing through Scotland then let me know and we could maybe meet up.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

srschirm said:


> This does indeed sound like a good way to get over SA. What part of OH are you in?


NE. Bit south of Cleveland.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Soilwork said:


> I did some travelling in Europe this summer and it was really fun although I was on my own so it did get a bit lonely at times. However, if people are going together I'm sure you will enjoy it even more.
> 
> If you are passing through Scotland then let me know and we could maybe meet up.


Nothing has come of the post yet, but maybe eventually. I'd love to visit Scotland. Are you a good tour guide?


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been itching to travel again soon. Its always been a blast. Going with an SAS member sounds like it would be a lot less stressful than with other people. The worst is going with someone who doesn't like traveling at all. You always have to drag them along. 

I've been to NYC, Chicago IL (dozens of times), Tokyo JPN, all up and down the California west coast (Nowhere in specific), Washington D.C., and Aurora CO (before the recent tragedy). I've always wanted to see all of the world's major cities; London, Paris, Montreal, Sydney, Dublin, Rome, Las Vegas, Beijing, Hong Kong, Madrid, New Orleans, Cairo, the list goes on!

My love of cities is not exclusive though; I long to wander the Irish countryside and wade through the foggy swamp lands. There are so many forests I'd love to visit there. And the basalt columns too! Ah, that place is gorgeous.

Not to forget the USA. Boating through the everglades and sleeping under the stars in Yellowstone. I can picture it all so vividly. Damn, our planet is beautiful.

Message me if you're interested.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

missamanda said:


> Nothing has come of the post yet, but maybe eventually. I'd love to visit Scotland. Are you a good tour guide?


Haha, not really. What countries do you hope to go to?


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Good thread, I'm totally up for travelling. In fact, been saving money on the side. I want to visit pretty much anywhere, but have preferences for South America, Europe, and any island like environment. 

Such an experience with 'strangers' itself can help make meaningful friendships . It's important to get out of the nest and see what the world has to offer. 

Currently in California, and the only thing that has stopped me from travelling up until now has been lack of money, unreliable friends (not necessarily there fault-as they lack $ or are the homebody type)

If traveling out of country is a bit too much, I'm down for a coastal tour of the entire west coast as well


----------



## deepThinker (Oct 26, 2011)

*great idea*

Such an awesome idea.. unfortunately my visa in the US does not allow me to travel internationally  Maybe someplace in the US ?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

missamanda said:


> NE. Bit south of Cleveland.


That's cool, my brother just moved to Medina. Nice area up there.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

So I've been paying most of my bills and expenses on my Chase card and paying it off immediately to avoid the interest fee, and as of right now I have accumulated over 7,000 award points.

I need 25,000 points to get a free round trip in the States. I think 40,000 for North America, and 50,000 for Europe. 

Maybe in a couple of years, I'll can take a vacation with it.


----------



## erikk (Sep 22, 2012)

Go to Stockholm and i can give you guys a tour to show all of our polar bears walking around on the streets  
But i just registrated so no one knows who i am :O


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

When I'm done with school and gotten my self a education and a income, I'm definately gonna travel around in the world.


----------



## TheRealM (May 8, 2012)

That sounds amazing! I want to travel and just live life.. If you come to Norway when you're in Europe, I may join you


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

TheRealM said:


> That sounds amazing! I want to travel and just live life.. If you come to Norway when you're in Europe, I may join you


You might be interested to meet 'Invisible_girl'. She is a good friend of mine and a Norwegian who came to live in my city in Melbourne, Australia for 6 months. I highly recommend you drop her a line, she is one of the kindest people I have ever met


----------



## deltarain8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my god Amanda I would absolutely love to go with you, but like a lot of others I'm broke. I'm gonna friend you, that way you can keep me updated on your travels. If you go. I have been wanting to go backpacking for years now. I just can't find anyone to go with me. Everyone is just like "why would you want to do that"???
Maybe...just maybe I can go with you next summer.


----------



## ttrp (Feb 17, 2011)

Op, ya still looking for a traveling partner? 

I'd like to go somewhere in the states (maybe Ca or Wa) sometime this month or next month...


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

ttrp said:


> Op, ya still looking for a traveling partner?
> 
> I'd like to go somewhere in the states (maybe Ca or Wa) sometime this month or next month...


Yes, USA travel would be nice. I messaged you about it.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Im down to travel.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

me but broke rite now but soon anyone wnts to come let me kno!


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I would,but I'm in NZ


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

This is my idea of life experience. I'm just so poor.

Gah. You've actually scared me with "windows and doors closing" when it comes to aging and your 20s. Heh. Ah, well. Maybe I should make this a more solid goal, as opposed to just harping on about wanting to travel.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> This is my idea of life experience. I'm just so poor.
> 
> Gah. You've actually scared me with "windows and doors closing" when it comes to aging and your 20s. Heh. Ah, well. Maybe I should make this a more solid goal, as opposed to just harping on about wanting to travel.


I feel you. Everyday there is more pressure to settle in on a career and crap. Gotta work so hard just to live.


----------



## TheRealM (May 8, 2012)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> You might be interested to meet 'Invisible_girl'. She is a good friend of mine and a Norwegian who came to live in my city in Melbourne, Australia for 6 months. I highly recommend you drop her a line, she is one of the kindest people I have ever met


I will  I haven't "met" that many norwegians here! Hehe


----------



## Flint1978 (Oct 10, 2012)

Im in central Florida at the moment but hopefully going back to the UK soon and when I do I want to road-trip over to France, Germany, and Spain for a couple of weeks or months, have to buy a car in London first then take off across Europe. I got lots of backpacking gear already in London so just need to get a car when I get there. One question, whos paying for the petrol/gas ? haha...


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

To anyone still interested in this thread, I'm looking towards Europe in Spring.


----------



## Yankees19 (Sep 29, 2012)

You should travel to Canada, It`s an amazing place 



missamanda said:


> I've checked the travel group and also the groups for Ohio and haven't come upon much info on this. I'd love to do some serious travel and I'd like to do it with someone else with SA. I think it'd be an awesome way to work through it. I don't even know if this is the right place to ask about groups or anyone who would like to meet up and travel, but if you wanna, let me know.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i'd be down to go anywhere

australia would be cool

or anywhere really, mainly europe, east asia, brazil, or somewhere else in the U.S.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

missamanda said:


> To anyone still interested in this thread, I'm looking towards Europe in Spring.


Where at in Europe? I went to England, France, Monaco, and soon to be Catalonia (Barcelona, Spain) in 2009. Although I recommend July, even though it is their busy season.

Have you traveled much around the US?


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm planning to go to the Czech Republic or Poland.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I want to travel the world!!!


----------



## Robbi e (Nov 13, 2012)

missamanda said:


> To anyone still interested in this thread, I'm looking towards Europe in Spring.


your very welcome to come to ireland


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Robbi e said:


> your very welcome to come to ireland


Will be in Ireland and looking for couches to sleep on  I think Couch Surfing will be a splendid way to get over some anxiety.


----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)

Great thread.

I'd love to go traveling with someone, just being aimless with a backpack.

Only problem is this burden called Social Anxiety Disorder, which obviously sucks.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Disintegration said:


> Great thread.
> 
> I'd love to go traveling with someone, just being aimless with a backpack.
> 
> Only problem is this burden called Social Anxiety Disorder, which obviously sucks.


Yes, it's going to be very, very difficult. But that's why I need to do it. Must do something I think I can't. It may be the only way to try and help myself.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Sure, where are we going?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I would love to travel, but with school and working to pay for an apt during the summer it's nearly impossible. I plan on taking a short and relatively close trip this summer though.. Maybe niagra or hiking on the Appalachain.


----------



## Starstuff13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I go on solo adventures about twice a year. I'm thinking about driving to Sedona in a few weeks when I get some time off. That would definitely be interesting to plan a more audacious trip with a fellow SASer though.


----------

